# Birdseye Maple Cabinets



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Remove them without damaging them, and advertise in a local 
" trader paper", ask a moderate price, and they will sell to someone looking to decorate in the old style.


ED


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Strickly my own opinion, but that's some ugly cabinets, glad your replacing them.
Going to be real lucky finding anyone willing to buy them.
I've had far better looking arched front solid maple cabinets listed on Craigslist before and it took me months to get rid of them.
If and when you list them there called Gothic style cabinets.


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

I agree with Joe, those are fugly. If no one will buy them, I'm sure you could have a helluva bonfire.


----------



## DTW56 (Jul 30, 2018)

yeah, they are pretty bad but hopefully someone, somewhere will appreciate them. i was told by a liquidator that the cabinets in the other house that are duplicates of these sold for $29k. i couldnt believe what he said but it is verified. crazy that.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I'd have that guys # on speed dial!


----------



## DTW56 (Jul 30, 2018)

right! i am still waiting in that number


----------



## Asic (Jul 16, 2019)

Do you still have these cabinets?


----------



## DTW56 (Jul 30, 2018)

Yes, they are still hanging in my kitchen. Plan on pulling them in the next few months


----------



## Asic (Jul 16, 2019)

Monroe?? I believe you may have spoke with my husband last fall outside our home, we have the same cabinets. Would you let us know when and if you decide to part with them? I’m missing a couple cabinet and will never be able to match.


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

Awesome that ya'll hooked up on here \o/


----------



## DTW56 (Jul 30, 2018)

Ha! Yes, I am a mail carrier and I did speak with Steve. Your house is where the previous owner of my house grew up...Will do for sure. Small world eh?


----------



## Asic (Jul 16, 2019)

My thoughts exactly!!! Could have blown me over when I saw the pictures!


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Small world.


----------



## Carrieee (Jul 17, 2019)

They look strange, but you deffenately should advertise them, someone might like them.
One can paint them and they will look stylish
I imagine them in red and white or at least those squares painted white, pretty nice for a country style kitchen


----------

